# Am I overstocked in my 40 gallon breeder?



## alang92jr (Feb 24, 2018)

So to start off I've had my 40 gallon breeder for about 10 months now. As time went on I bought more community fish to go along with the tank. So far this is what I got. Please give me your opinions on whether or not you think I am overstocked.

Community:

2 mollies
2 Zebra Danio 
2 emerald cory
3 glo fish
3 guppies 
6 cardinal tetras 
1 nerite zebra snail 

Filtration:
Aquaclear 50
Penguin bio wheel 200
40 gallon rated sponge filter

Also forgot to mention have live plants in the aquarium as well. Mostly amazon swords, Anubis, Java fern, and what I believe to be Staurogyne repens.

Here is a link to a better picture 
http://tinypic.com/r/2exc082/9


----------



## Illion (Aug 24, 2017)

I think your tank looks great! 

I too have a 40BR! But, this round I decided to try my luck at some Cichlids. 

It had about 20 Tetras and 2 Betta. I would have put 10 more tetras in too. (maybe more)

I believe your not overstocked! My first ask is, if you thought of a bigger school of the cardinal's? I think you could put about 30 of them in there. I don't want to get too (intrusive)involved here and offend you, especially since you tank shows sign of a quality pursuit, but adding more substrate might be beneficial for plants. 

How long have you been at the great aquarium experience?


----------



## alang92jr (Feb 24, 2018)

Illion said:


> I think your tank looks great!
> 
> I too have a 40BR! But, this round I decided to try my luck at some Cichlids.
> 
> ...


Thanks appreciate the compliment. Been at the fish hobby for a little over a year, love every minute of it. So I've Actually been thinking about adding more sand. Just bought a 20 pound bag of sand today hoping it will make things look better. As for the Cardinal tetras I'm thinking about adding Maybe 6 to 8 more. Just kind of wish I would have never bought GloFish tetras they're kind of boring to look at after a while lol. But none the less I love them all.


----------



## fissh (Oct 22, 2017)

Your not overstocked. The ideal amount of substrate for your plants is 2 1/2" to 3".


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes I also agree you’re not overstocked. However, schooling fish should be kept in a school so for the fish you want to keep - up their numbers. Fish you don’t want to get more of but don’t want to get rid of - no problem as long as they aren’t a problem. Certainly shouldn’t get more of a fish you don’t want just so they can be in a school, but recognize the dynamics of the tank can change one day and you might be forced to do just that, or give them up.


----------



## alang92jr (Feb 24, 2018)

jaysee said:


> Yes I also agree you’re not overstocked. However, schooling fish should be kept in a school so for the fish you want to keep - up their numbers. Fish you don’t want to get more of but don’t want to get rid of - no problem as long as they aren’t a problem. Certainly shouldn’t get more of a fish you don’t want just so they can be in a school, but recognize the dynamics of the tank can change one day and you might be forced to do just that, or give them up.


Currently they all get along. Only reason I got glowfish was for my son but he has since lost interest so I kinda made it my own tank lol. Started with a 20 gallon long, and moved up to a 40 breeder. But yes completely agree with you. I haven't got any more glofish for Reason of not wanting more in my future community tank. But none the less I'll keep them till its their time. With my luck they'll outlast their lifespan lol


----------



## alang92jr (Feb 24, 2018)

fissh said:


> Your not overstocked. The ideal amount of substrate for your plants is 2 1/2" to 3".


Just added a 20lbs bag of sand 2 days ago. Will post a picture in a few. Let me know if u think its on the money


----------



## alang92jr (Feb 24, 2018)

Here is the tank with more sand added


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks really nice. I like to throw stones and stuff on top of the gravel to make it look more natural.


----------



## alang92jr (Feb 24, 2018)

jaysee said:


> Looks really nice. I like to throw stones and stuff on top of the gravel to make it look more natural.


Any stones you might recommend? Currently have slate in my tank. Would like to add different type rocks.


----------



## Illion (Aug 24, 2017)

The increased sand volume looks excellent! Two thumbs up.. Another low cost decorative piece that most fish seem to like are clay pots. They come in all sorts of sizes. "it's not a spooky deep cave" But i recommend soaking them in a bucket for a week before putting them in your tank. Change the water a couple times and on the last change dechlorinate. (Same goes for anything else you plan to put in there that is not living)


----------



## alang92jr (Feb 24, 2018)

Illion said:


> The increased sand volume looks excellent! Two thumbs up.. Another low cost decorative piece that most fish seem to like are clay pots. They come in all sorts of sizes. "it's not a spooky deep cave" But i recommend soaking them in a bucket for a week before putting them in your tank. Change the water a couple times and on the last change dechlorinate. (Same goes for anything else you plan to put in there that's not living)


I have been thinking about clay pots for a long time. Only thing that's stopping me is a material that the pot is made out of. Not sure what's safe and what is in safe.


----------



## Illion (Aug 24, 2017)

*Are clay pots safe?*

It is good to be concerned! What is safe? 

I believe any product that does not breakdown chemically (decompose) to alter the water chemistry is considered safe.

If I read information about fired clay, ceramics, and terracotta, correctly, an unglazed clay pot (flower pot) is the same as a ceramic. 
And unlike a "sandstone", "mudstone", or "driftwood" will not degrade or decompose; unless decomposition or degradation is the objective. So, not by any easy process would the composition of the flower pot change. It might shed a little color on the first couple soaks in a bucket, and it requires too many words -n- time to speculate exactly where that fraction of dust in suspension came from.:nerd:

But, I know I've had some 3 and 4 inch pots in my aquarium for over a month, and I have had no problems.

Most important though.. I apologize.. I should wait until I know that clay pots are safe. Because I do not know if they are.


----------



## alang92jr (Feb 24, 2018)

Illion said:


> It is good to be concerned! What is safe?
> 
> I believe any product that does not breakdown chemically (decompose) to alter the water chemistry is considered safe.
> 
> ...


I read a lot of forums with people and saying they've use clay pots in there aquariums before. I believe there is certain pots you can use depending on what they're made out of. Now for me to Google the answer lol. Been thinking about getting cichlid caves. Think those would be good for a community tank?


----------



## alang92jr (Feb 24, 2018)

You're right terracotta pots can be used in aquariums. I'm wondering whether those sell those at Menards or Home Depot. Probably be a lot cheaper than buying them at your LFS


----------

